# Tutorials von Mitgliedern



## Beni (26. Mrz 2005)

Nachdem die Anzahl Tutorials von Mitgliedern sprunghaft auf 2 stieg, hab ich mir gedacht, diese Tutorials von den anderen ein bisschen abzugrenzen (immerhin habt ihr hier die Gelegenheit mit den Autoren über die Tutorials zu sprechen).

Falls sonst noch jemand ein Tutorial schreiben möchte... es hat noch Platz  

[Diskussionen zu Tutorials bitte nicht in diesem Thread. Macht einen neuen Thread auf!]

*Multithreading-Tutorial*
*Autor:* luma
*Beschreibung:* Ausführliche Beschreibung von Multithreading mit vielen schönen Grafiken, sowie einem Beispielprogramm.
*Links:* PDF, ZIP inkl. Programm
[EDIT]Edit
Diese Links zu den Dateien sind defekt. Es wird versucht, sie neu zu verlinken.[/EDIT]


*Einsteigertutorial*
*Autoren:* Beni, Roar
*Beschreibung:* Aufbau eines Programmes, am Beispiel eines Vektorgrafikprogrammes dargestellt.
*Links:* PDF, ZIP inkl. Programm


----------



## paedubucher (12. Jan 2006)

*RMI-Tutorial*

*Autor:* paedubucher

*Beschreibung:* Erläuterung der Grundlagen von RMI an einem einfachen Beispiel
*Link:* HTML


----------



## michi2 (23. Jul 2006)

Da *Encodings* ein wichtiges und kompliziertes Thema sind und hier auch oft Nachfragen kommen, die mit Encodings zu tun haben, und es leider nur wenige gute Webseiten dazu gibt, habe ich jetzt eine Seite dazu geschrieben.
Ihr findet sie hier (HTML)!

Ich würde mich über Ergänzungen, Kritik, Verbesserungsvorschläge und Ähnliches. freuen (vor allem Betriebssystem spezifisches - ist momentan hauptsächlich auf Linux (Fedora Core) ausgelegt)
*Aber: Bitte nicht in diesem Threat sondern hier!*


----------



## paedubucher (4. Jun 2007)

*Entwurfsmuster*

*Autor:* paedubucher
*Beschreibung:* Ich habe drei einfache Entwurfsmuster beschrieben.

*Links:*

Singleton Link

Strategy Link

Observer Link


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Jun 2007)

*Das Byte-Welt Wiki - IT-Themen verständlich gemacht*
*Link:* Byte-Welt Wiki

*NetBeans externe Bibliotheken bekannt machen*

*Beschreibung:* Ein kleines Tutorial mit vielen Bildern, in welchem Schritt für Schritt erklärt wird, wie man externe Bibliotheken in Netbeans anmeldet, so dass sie in Projekten benutzt werden können.
*Links:* NetBeans externe Bibliotheken bekannt machen ? Byte-Welt Wiki zum Tutorial im Wiki von  Byte-Welt

*Autor:* L-ectron-X

*SwingX Components in NetBeans installieren*

*Beschreibung:* Ein kleines Tutorial mit vielen Bildern, in welchem Schritt für Schritt erklärt wird, wie man die SwingX GUI-Komponenten so in NetBeans integriert, dass sie mit dem Matisse GUI-Builder benutzt werden können.
*Links:* SwingX-Komponenten in NetBeans benutzen ? Byte-Welt Wiki auf Byte-Welt

*Autor:* L-ectron-X


----------



## Quaxli (2. Mrz 2008)

*Einstieg in die Spieleprogrammierung mit Java*

*Autor:* Quaxli

*Beschreibung*: Das Tutorial zeigt eine Möglichkeit auf, wie man kleinere Spiele in Java selbst programmiert.

*Link:* hier


----------



## pc-world (23. Aug 2008)

*Installation des deutschen Language Packs für Eclipse 3.3*

*Autor:* pc-world

*Beschreibung*: Ein Tutorial mit vielen Schnappschüssen zur Installation des Deutschen Language Packs für Eclipse 3.3

*Link:* hier


----------



## The_S (1. Dez 2008)

*Diverse Themen zur Java-Programmierung*

*Autor:* Hobbit_im_Blutrausch

*Beschreibung*: Ein Java Buch als Blog. Wird permanent erweitert und befasst sich mit den unterschiedlichsten Themen. Anregungen, Fragen, Hinweise, ... können direkt im Blog gestellt werden.

*Link:* hier


----------



## jogep (18. Mai 2009)

*Web Services mit Java*

*Ein Webservice mit Axis2 und Spring*
*Autor*: jogep
*Beschreibung*: Ein Tutorial wie man mit dem OpenSource Frameworks Axis2 und Spring einen WebService programmiert.
*Links*: zum Axis2 WebService Tutorial


*RESTful Web Services (JAX-RS) mit Jersey*
*Autor*: jogep
*Beschreibung*: Ein Tutorial wie man mit dem JAX-RS einen REST WebService programmiert.
*Links*: zum REST Webservice Tutorial


*PHP Client für REST WebService*
*Autor*: jogep
*Beschreibung*: Ein Tutorial wie man zu oben genannten Java REST WebService mit PHP anspricht.
*Links*: zum Tutorial

Viel Spaß
jogep


----------



## neurox (14. Nov 2009)

*Hibernate mit MySQL (erste Schritte)*

*Autor:* neurox

*Beschreibung*: 





			
				neurox hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe ein Einsteigertutorial für all diejenigen geschrieben, die noch nie mit Hibernate in Berührung gekommen sind, aber nun endlich mal reinschnuppern möchten.



*Link:* Tutorial: Hibernate mit MySQL (erste Schritte) : blog.buhbuhbuh.de


----------



## vogella (6. Dez 2009)

*Eclipse Java IDE - Tutorial*

*Autor:* vogella

*Beschreibung*: 





			
				vogella hat gesagt.:
			
		

> This article describes the usage of Eclipse as a Java IDE. It describes the installation of Eclipse, the creation of Java programs, the usage of external jars, quick fix and content assist and the usage of the Eclipse update manager.
> 
> This article is based on Eclipse 3.5 (Eclipse Galileo).



*Link:* Eclipse Java IDE - Tutorial


----------



## hdi (30. Jan 2010)

*Java Video + Voice Kurs*

*Autor:* Meine Wenigkeit

*Beschreibung:*


> vollständiger Java Kurs, mit dem Ziel die Basics + erste "advanced" Themen ausführlich und verständlich zu behandeln.



Java Video Kurs - Java Video Tutorials - Online Java lernen!

Ich wünsche allen Interessierten viel Spaß!


----------



## theuserbl (31. Jan 2010)

*Teilaspekt der Objektorientierung in Java*

Bisher nur auf deutsch. Das mit der englischen Version kann noch etwas dauern.
Das dort erwähnte, ist einer der Punkte von Java, wo ich am längsten brauchte es zu verstehen.


----------



## z-mon (14. Sep 2010)

*Java Querbeet*

Autor: *z-mon*

Hallo zusammen,
da ich während meines Studiums viel Java lernen durfte und auch heute noch in diesem Gebiet beruflich tätig bin, habe ich mich dazu entschlossen diverse (Einsteiger) Themen auf meinem Blog (itblogging.de) zu veröffentlichen.
Der Themenbereich zieht sich über Grafikprogrammierung, Datenbankanbindung, Swing Programmierung bis hin zum Thema RMI.

Hierzu eine kleine Liste zu den bereits veröffentlichten Themen:

Grafische Benutzeroberflächen – AWT und Swing (Theorie)
Ying Yang Grafikprogrammierung
Verwendung von WindowListener und ComponentListener
Java MySQL (JDBC) Tutorial
Grafische Benutzeroberflächen – AWT und Swing (Theorie)
Rich Client Platform – Grundlagen (Theorie)

Bemerkung: Werden neue Tutorials veröffentlicht, wird die zuvor gesehene Liste aktualisiert. Das soll euch aber nicht daran hindern auch spontan mal auf itblogging.de vorbei zu schauen.


----------



## kmueller (27. Sep 2010)

*Umfassende Einsteiger-Tutorials*

ich habe mir für die Einsteiger die Arbeit gemacht, (und bin noch lange nicht fertig) kleine Einführungen in Java und Datenbanken zu entwickeln.
Das Ganze ist hinterlegt mit vielen Übungsaufgaben.

Autor: kmueller


trainside***-***Tutorial Java**
trainside***-***Tutorial Datenbanken**


----------



## z-mon (14. Nov 2010)

*Java Querbeet #2*

Autor: z-mon

Hallo zusammen,

seit meinem letzten Post gibt es einige neue Veröffentlichungen die ich natürlich keinem vorenthalten möchte: 

RCP Maildemo Tutorial
Java Look and Feel ändern Tutorial
Java HSQLDB (HyperSQL) Tutorial
Java Serialisierung und persistente Objekte
Java und XML Tutorial

Viel Spaß,
z-mon


----------



## z-mon (8. Jan 2011)

*Java Querbeet #3*

Autor: z-mon

Es ist Zeit für neue interessante weitere Artikel:


Servlets und Java Server Pages (JSP) Tutorial
RAP Maildemo
Datenaufbereitung über JTabbedPane, JList und JTable – Tutorial
E-Mail versenden mit JavaMail

Viel Spaß,
Simon


----------



## jamjazzer (20. Jul 2011)

*Hibernate mit Annotationen*
*Autor: * fabianschwarzfritz (Youtube-User)
*Beschreibung: * Im deutschen Videotutorial zum Thema "Objektrelationales Mapping (ORM) mit Hibernate in Java" wird in zwei Teilen das Konzept ORM und die Umsetzung mit Hibernate (nur mit Annotationen) erläutert.

Das Videotutorial findet man unter:

*Link: *Hibernate Videotutorial Teil 1/2
*Link: *Hibernate Videotutorial Teil 2/2 Part 1
*Link: *Hibernate Videotutorial Teil 2/2 Part 2

Viel Spaß damit!
Grüße,
Fabian


----------



## z-mon (26. Jul 2011)

*Java Querbeet #4*

Autor: z-mon

Es gibt mal wieder ein paar neue Artikel auf itblogging.de:


JFreeChart Tutorial
Netzwerkkommunikation über Java RMI
Erzeugungsmuster Singleton
Erzeugungsmuster Erzeugungsmethode

Viel Spaß,
Simon


----------



## z-mon (28. Mai 2012)

*Java Querbeet #5*

Autor: z-mon

Und wieder einmal gibt es ein paar neue Artikel auf itblogging.de:


Spring MVC: Hello World Tutorial
Spring MySQL (JDBC) Tutorial
Spring JdbcTemplate Query Beispiele
Spring JdbcInsert Beispiele
XSD Datei aus XML Datei generieren
JAXB Tutorial

Happy Coding,
Simon


----------



## SlaterB (7. Jun 2012)

*Java Decompiler*


http://www.java-forum.org/buecher-tutorials-links/137324-java-decompiler.html


----------



## codeXplained (7. Jul 2012)

Hallo,

Ich habe angefangen ein paar Video-Tutorials/Screencasts zur Javaprogrammierung und allgemeinen Programmierkonzepten zu erstellen.
Ihr findet die Videos hier (bis jetzt sind es 4):

codeXplained - YouTube


----------



## Gast2 (9. Jul 2012)

*Warum man floats nicht vergleichen kann*

http://www.java-forum.org/buecher-tutorials-links/138780-man-float-float-vergleicht.html


----------



## paul59539 (6. Dez 2013)

*Java Programming Tutorial
Java Basics*
Java Basics - Java Programming Tutorial


----------



## Phteven (22. Jun 2014)

Kann das alles mal wer aktualisieren? Java 5.0 Einsteigertutorial, mit sowas richtet man jetzt wohl mehr Schaden als Nutzen an


----------



## Brixto (23. Jun 2014)

Phteven hat gesagt.:


> Kann das alles mal wer aktualisieren? Java 5.0 Einsteigertutorial, mit sowas richtet man jetzt wohl mehr Schaden als Nutzen an



Wird wohl niemand aktualisieren können, da die Nutzer dies vor langer Zeit verfasst haben und hier schon lange nicht mehr aktiv sind. Zudem gibt es seit der "Übernahme" des Forums auch keine Moderatoren mehr, die hier mal eingreifen könnten. :lol:


----------



## Tobse (23. Jun 2014)

Phteven hat gesagt.:


> Kann das alles mal wer aktualisieren? Java 5.0 Einsteigertutorial, mit sowas richtet man jetzt wohl mehr Schaden als Nutzen an



Ich habe ebenfalls mit Java 5 angefangen. Durch das einlesen in die APIs von 6, 7 und 8 kann ich deren vorteile gut nutzen (wenn auch nicht ganz so gut, wie jemand, der das von Anfang an gelernt hat). Aber auf mehr als 30% der Android-Smartphones läuft noch Android 2.2 - und das ist Java 5. Insofern kann ein Nachschlagewerk, wie man die komplizierten Sachen in Java 5 gemacht hat, für den einen oder anderen einen Nutzen haben.


----------



## Ruzmanz (23. Jun 2014)

Alles ab Java 5 ist doch relativ aktuell. In Java 6 bis 7 gibt es keine "bahnbrechenden" Änderungen und Java 8 ist noch zu neu, als dass es die Mehrheit benutzen würde.


----------



## kruemelkeksfan (4. Nov 2014)

*Spieleentwicklung*

Ich habe mich auch mal an nem kleinen "Wie entwickle ich ein Spiel"-Tutorial versucht:

Game Dev Guide for Survivors | a tutorial about making your own videogames in post-apocalyptic times

Noch steht nicht viel drin, aber ich versuche mindestens wöchentlich einen Artikel hinzuzufügen


----------



## stg (4. Nov 2014)

kruemelkeksfan hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mich auch mal an nem kleinen "Wie entwickle ich ein Spiel"-Tutorial versucht



Der Kontrast zwischen Text und Hintergrund ist meiner Meinung nach viel zu schwach. Man kann ja kaum was erkennen ...
Inhaltlich, hmm, naja ... Dir ist hoffentlich bewusst, dass dein Code diverse Fehler und Unstimmigkeiten enthält?


----------



## kruemelkeksfan (5. Nov 2014)

Danke für das Feedback.

Ich habe die Schriftfarbe geändert, diese Kritik hatte ich auch schon von anderer Stelle gehört. Ich hoffe, dass sich die Lesbarkeit verbessert hat.

Was den Code angeht hast du recht. Echt schlampig gemacht, eigentlich eine Katastrophe. Habe ihn jetzt korrigiert, in Zukunft guck ich mir die Beispielcodes mal in NetBeans an, bevor ich sie hochlade


----------



## Frithjof (25. Sep 2017)

*Videokurs 19 Stunden: Dein Powerstart für Einsteiger: Android 8 Apps und Firebase*
_Erstelle Android Apps, die es in sich haben. Mit Firebase als Server schreibst du großartige Apps._
*Link: für Einsteiger*
Was werde ich lernen?

Du wirst Java und Android 8 lernen.
Du wirst deine eigenen Ideen verwirklichen können.
Du wirst selbständig!
Du wirst wissen, wie eine App grundsätzlich funktioniert.
Du wirst die wichtigsten Firebase Funktionen nutzen können.
Du wirst mit Google's Firebase Echtzeitdatenbank umgehen können.
Du wirst mit Google's Firebase Storage deinen Usern Speicherplatz für Bilder und Files bereitstellen können.
Du wirst die wichtigsten Funktionen und Prinzipien von Android kennenlernen.
Du wirst mit Problemen bei der eigenen App-Entwicklung umgehen können.
Dieser Kurs ist als schneller und gleichzeitig fundierter Einstieg in die App-Entwicklung konzipiert. 
Du wirst Dich am Anfang des Kurses erst einmal mit _Android vertraut machen_. Gleichzeitig wirst Du die Grundlagen der _Objektorientierten Programmierung_ kennen und nutzen lernen.

*Autor:* Frithjof Ebert


----------



## Frithjof (25. Sep 2017)

*App-Entwicklung & User Experience (UX) Design mit Android 8*
Lerne Android App-Entwicklung, Usability, UI und Material Design, um Apps zu entwickeln, die alle begeistern!

*Link: für Fortgeschrittene*
Hast Du Dich eigentlich mal gefragt:
_… wieso Facebook, Instagram und Twitter mit ihren Apps so einen Erfolg haben?
… was eine App eigentlich beliebt macht?
… wieso so viele Apps mit guten Ideen aber nicht so erfolgreich sind wie andere?_
Für Deinen User kommt es darauf an, wie die App auf ihn wirkt und was sie bei Ihm auslöst.

Aber wie kann man hier ein einzigartiges Kauferlebnis generieren?
Eine App, die von Deinem Benutzer geliebt wird, die ihn begeistert, besteht nicht nur aus einfachen und komplexen Datentypen mit viel Syntax sondern auch aus Design, Emotion und der persönlichen Note des Entwicklers.
Deshalb ist dieser Kurs eine Mischung aus den Programmiertechniken und dem gestalterischem Know How, das Du brauchst, um Android Apps zu entwickeln, die Deine User wirklich begeistern.

Hier einige Punkte, die in dem Kurs angesprochen werden:

Design-Grundlagen
Farblehre
User Experience
Android Design-Sprache
Die wichtigsten “material design” - Richtlinien
*Autor:* Frithjof Ebert


----------



## BugFinder (22. Sep 2019)

Artikel und Tutorials aus den Bereichen: Testautomatisierung und Softwaretesten

Tutorials – Testautomatisierung von:

Webanwendungen mit Selenium und Java
Mobile Anwendungen mit Appium und Java
Webservices mit REST-Assured und Java

Link: Testautomatisierung – Gewusst Wie

Artikel: 
Testautomatisierungsmythen 
Softwaretester werden
Testautomatisierer werden

Autor:
Jakob R. Jaworski


----------

